# Federal Job - Marshal's Service Paramedic?



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

Saw this on USAJobs: http://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/307641100



> The incumbent serves a Paramedic on the JPATS flights. Extensive travel on an airplane is required and may include overnight stays.



Anyone know anything about this? Sounds like something _completely_ different from normal EMS work.

I'm probably not going to put in for it - It's just too far from everything I know. but it sounds like an interesting opportunity.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 2, 2012)

Interesting, never seen that before


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2012)

JPATS is better known as "Conair" and it looks like it's mainly medical screening for flights and handing out pills.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

One question:  What's the point of working for an armed federal agency if the job does not require you to be armed?


----------



## Sam Muller (Feb 2, 2012)

This is actually very interesting. I'd love to do that but I'd have to relocate. Seems cool enough though.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2012)

While I'm not sure exactly how secretive JPATS is, my understanding (History Channel documentary) is that they don't exactly like posting schedules. As such, I'm not sure how much you'll be able to share with your family where exactly in the US you would be as your jet setting around.


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> While I'm not sure exactly how secretive JPATS is, my understanding (History Channel documentary) is that they don't exactly like posting schedules. As such, I'm not sure how much you'll be able to share with your family where exactly in the US you would be as your jet setting around.


Yeah... That's one of the things that is keeping me from doing it. I'd want to know a little more about the schedule, and these things aren't just posted online.

It does sound like a pill-pusher job, but I'm also going to guess that this medic is the ONLY medical personnel present - so it's their call if someone gets medically rejected.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> JPATS is better known as "Conair" and it looks like it's mainly medical screening for flights and handing out pills.



Kinda looks like your profile pic, Jon... just need to shave your head...





*"Ohh... nothing makes me sadder than the agent lost his bladder in the... aaaiirrrplane."*​


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Kinda looks like your profile pic, Jon... just need to shave your head...
> 
> *"Ohh... nothing makes me sadder than the agent lost his bladder in the... aaaiirrrplane."*​


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Self pic, JP?  :rofl:



> He's a font of misplaced rage. Name your cliché; Mother held him too much or not enough, last picked at kickball, late night sneaky uncle, whatever. Now he's so angry moments of levity actually cause him pain; gives him headaches. Happiness, for that gentleman, hurts.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Self pic, JP?  :rofl:



:rofl:


----------

